# Most Android users won't buy an iPhone because they "hate Apple"



## editor (Apr 20, 2011)

Interesting results of a survey by Business Insider involving 2,000 people in the US has been released. 
Here are the other key points:


> Almost all of the survey participants already use smartphones
> The majority of participants use Android, with most of the rest using iPhones. (This is similar to the recent market-share figures from Comscore, although Android and iPhone appear to be over-represented and BlackBerry appears to be under-represented).
> Most survey participants are planning to upgrade to a new smartphone in the next year or two.
> Most participants say they will upgrade to the "latest, greatest" smartphone, not an older, cheaper one.
> ...


http://www.businessinsider.com/smartphone-survey-results-2011-4?op=1

As for me, I had an Android phone and then I bought an iPhone. And then I got an Android phone again and that's where I'm staying for now.


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Or can't afford to buy one. 
Maybe Apple needs to make budget and midrange phones like Andriod


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 20, 2011)

That's a really crap question.


----------



## miss minnie (Apr 20, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Or can't afford to buy one.
> Maybe Apple needs to make budget and midrange phones like Andriod


Android doesn't make phones.  It is just an operating system that is deployed on multiple hardware platforms by multiple vendors.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 20, 2011)

I bought both too, ended up giving the mrs the iphone and I use the android. I don't hate it, just find it a bit lacking.


----------



## joustmaster (Apr 20, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> Android doesn't make phones.  It is just an operating system that is deployed on multiple hardware platforms by multiple vendors.


 
I guess it should say an iOS phone or an Android phone.


----------



## Stoat Boy (Apr 20, 2011)

I dont so much hate Apple, I just tend to be wary of the people who rave on about them. Got no techy bias one way or the other, its just a wariness about geeks.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 20, 2011)

From the comments on the article I conclude that this was not exactly a scientifically-conducted survey, being self-selecting and originally titled "WHY WOULD ANYONE EVER BUY AN ANDROID PHONE? Take Our Smartphone Survey And Tell Us!" - not flamebait at all, that. Not surprisingly it seems to have been trolled.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Apr 20, 2011)

Members of my family, who are Android users, berate me for using Apple.


----------



## kained&able (Apr 20, 2011)

i'd be caught between; i'm not using itunes ever again and i really hate apple fanboys.

dave


----------



## grit (Apr 20, 2011)

The only reason I didnt buy an iPhone 4, was that my experience of having to jailbreak my 3G when I moved to the UK made life generally so fucking difficult that I just cant put up with that shit any more.


----------



## dervish (Apr 20, 2011)

What a crap "survey" 

I don't hate apple, I just don't like the very closed locked in nature of the platform. 

Out of those choices I would have to choose the last one as apple doesn't do what I want from a device so therefore I wouldn't buy one, I don't really care who made the operating system my device uses as long as it's capabilities match what I want to do with it.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Apr 20, 2011)

The only thing I don't like about the iPhone/iPod Touch is how brittle the screens are.  At least with Android you can choose the hardware.  

My iPod Touch lives in a little silicone cover, which lives inside a leather case...  and if I could put that inside something, I would.  Like a Russian doll.


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

I have an ipod touch, lovely gadget, I also have an Android phone on a 20 month contract, when that comes up for a renewal in October, I might go for an iPhone.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2011)

dervish said:


> What a crap "survey"
> 
> I don't hate apple, I just don't like the very closed locked in nature of the platform.


Yep. And yes, it is a rubbish survey, but I guess it got some headlines.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't really get the hate for Apple. I like my Android phone but I wouldn't _never_ get an iPhone.

For me it comes down to many more things than an operating system, like battery life, volume, responsiveness of the screen, etc. all of which have been somewhat lacking on my orange san francisco.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> For me it comes down to many more things than an operating system, like battery life, volume, responsiveness of the screen, etc. all of which have been somewhat lacking on my orange san francisco.


You got an _£89_ phone. What do you expect?!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2011)

Isn't it trying to set up the same bogus tribal shit as was/is between Microsoft and Apple?

Andriod = fuctional phone, iPhone = status/tribal/bullshit


----------



## scifisam (Apr 20, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> Or can't afford to buy one.
> Maybe Apple needs to make budget and midrange phones like Andriod


 
That'd be covered under the 'very cheap iphone option' that very few people went for.

I'll be eligible for an iphone 5 when I upgrade, but I'd rather get a top-end Android with a decent camera.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 20, 2011)

editor said:


> You got an _£89_ phone. What do you expect?!


 
a quarter of an iphone held together with gaffer tape


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Isn't it trying to set up the same bogus tribal shit as was/is between Microsoft and Apple?
> 
> Andriod = fuctional phone, iPhone = status/tribal/bullshit


 
it's not really that.   it's more just down to how much you want  to tinker.  you cannot deny that  the ios is a superb phone os  and being a closed system you can get guaranteed results  on all applications and features.     it is a superbly functional phone, if your play by it's rules....  when it comes to using an iphone  it's apples way or the highway   which  can comedown to  questions like  do i really  want  to  use  itunes. 

given the infinitete budget option  a lot of people would consider getting an iphone.... and a stand alone imac to  admin it....    but in this world  of  budgets  and constraints  we compromise.   for example  i have  a san-fransico/zte-blade  because it only costs about £80 and handles most apps fairly gracefully   it's  just not fantastic on video  or the more processor heavy apps.  it's  just  a judgement call based on what budget i have  compared to what i feel  is important  about a phone.  truth be told  even if i had  a load of money i'd probably   still go for an android phone  but that is just because of the kind of setup i have.(also i'd blow the money on an ipad rather than an iphone because  although  andriod may have  phones i prefer  so far no one makes a better tablet [watch this space] ) if  i was recommending  a phone  i may well  pick  an iphone  depending on the individuals  desires/budget.   although  apple do have a bit of a scene  (let's not go there) it's a mistake to confuse the fanboys  with the people  who just feel  the apple solution fits their problem


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 20, 2011)

Saying you "hate Apple" is as moronic as saying you "love Apple". It's a big evil corporation that makes some very nice shiny bits of kit but is a bit totalitarian in its approach. Other big evil corporations would do the same if they could get away with it.

The iPhone is a very cool phone, it's got its problems but then what device hasn't. I personally wouldn't buy one, not because I dislike the phone, but because I don't want to be associated with other iPhone owners, who do have a tendency to be a tiny bit insufferable.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2011)

EastEnder said:


> I personally wouldn't buy one, not because I dislike the phone, but because I don't want to be associated with other iPhone owners, who do have a tendency to be a tiny bit insufferable.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2011)

Shippy - you're telling me all about the phone we both bought in the same week, and after we began our 'smartphone journey' together  


/head in manga pillow


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

the battery life on my HTC android phone is shit, I have to carry a charged spare battery

never had that problem with my nokia


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> the battery life on my HTC android phone is shit, I have to carry a charged spare battery
> 
> never had that problem with my nokia


Welcome to the world of smartphones!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Welcome to the world of smartphones!



Took me a while to succumb and a bit longer to start carrying around a spare battery, I was forced to use public phone boxes at one point!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm sure. Enough of your personal life though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 20, 2011)

London_Calling said:


> Shippy - you're telling me all about the phone we both bought in the same week, and after we began our 'smartphone journey' together
> 
> 
> /head in manga pillow


 
i was more commenting on your attitude towards apple.  it's  not  just  a status  or fanboy thing   the iphone is an exceptionally  good smart phone and  to dismiss it in the way you did   does the whole  debate great disservice.   as much as i'd never buy an iphone  i can at least acknowledge  it's good points


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, fair enough. I suppose all I'd add is it ought to be for the money, but that's trite anyway.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i was more commenting on your attitude towards apple.  it's  not  just  a status  or fanboy thing   the iphone is an exceptionally  good smart phone and  to dismiss it in the way you did   does the whole  debate great disservice.   as much as i'd never buy an iphone  i can at least acknowledge  it's good points


The iPhone4 is a fantastic phone. One of the very best money can buy. It's just Apple's uber-controlling, censorial, moralistic, money-grubbing practices that put me off.


----------



## grit (Apr 20, 2011)

marty21 said:


> Took me a while to succumb and a bit longer to start carrying around a spare battery, I was forced to use public phone boxes at one point!


 
I still dont have too, have Nexus One and the battery lasts about a day and a half with moderate use.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 20, 2011)

editor said:


> The iPhone4 is a fantastic phone. One of the very best money can buy. It's just Apple's uber-controlling, censorial, moralistic, money-grubbing practices that put me off.


 
it's one of those awkward  issues.   the iphone does exactly what it says it  does   and really rather well  but  if  you  try to do something  different  apple are going home and taking the ball with them 

there are lots of  good  technical reasons  to   isolate a platform   it's  just   really doubly  irksome  than a lot of  the  choices that apple  have  made  also  lead to lining their pockets  with  extra cash.  (most notably  the lack of   flash and java support leading to  no real independent  development platforms )


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 20, 2011)

Bob_the_lost said:


> That's a really crap question.


 
Push polling shocker...


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Apr 20, 2011)

We did a test, although I'm not up to speed with the hardware side of things, on an Orange San Francisco and an iPod Touch, both running the Angry Birds game.  The iPod was smooth as anything... but the San Francisco on Android was noticeably sluggish.

I suspect there was more memory for gaming in the iPod?


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2011)

Obnoxiousness said:


> We did a test, although I'm not up to speed with the hardware side of things, on an Orange San Francisco and an iPod Touch, both running the Angry Birds game.  The iPod was smooth as anything... but the San Francisco on Android was noticeably sluggish.
> 
> I suspect there was more memory for gaming in the iPod?


 I suspect it was because you were comparing an optimised gaming device that can cost up to three times as much as the SF and doesn't come with a phone.


----------



## EastEnder (Apr 20, 2011)

editor said:


> Welcome to the world of smartphones!


I have a stupid phone, it can make & receive calls, and send & receive texts with aplomb, but does very little else otherwise. It is, however, chock-a-block with the phone numbers of people I do not know, as a result of being the victim of many a smartphone owning friend who, on a night out, desperately needs to get in contact with such-a-body, but whose "smart" phone is moments from succumbing to a flat battery.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Apr 21, 2011)

Having been an early adopter of smart phones I 've always found HTC are a bit shoddy when it come to battery life, it hasn't helped that these batteries were originaly developed via the windows mobile platform which was shonky to say the least.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2011)

According to this new US study, Android are leaving the iPhone in the dust:



> At the end of last year, Nielsen posited that Apple’s iOS and Android were tied for “most desired operating system” when mobile users who planned to upgrade to a smartphone in the next year were asked about their next phone. Android comes out on top for the first time in the first quarter of 2011, according to Nielsen’s data (see chart above).
> 
> Nielsen says the trend is visible at the counter, too. Zooming in on sales, half of those surveyed in March 2011 who indicated they had purchased a smartphone in the past six months said they had chosen an Android device. A quarter of recent acquirers said they bought an Apple iPhone, and 15 percent said they had picked a Blackberry phone.



http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/26/ni...ed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Techcrunch+(TechCrunch)


----------



## Sunray (Apr 26, 2011)

Android is on every smart phone manufacturers phone out there bar RIM (Palm and WP7 don't count), so its winning a numbers game.

Apple has one phone.   Its clearly so rubbish, that they sold double the number of them in the last quarter.   80 million Apple phones a year. Apple is utterly raking in the cash like no other company out there. Selling the services and such is also something they do with their phone already and this will continue apace.  Apple are just about finished building a huge data centre. Quite what for I am unsure.  The fullness of time will clearly show us.

What I wonder is how much profit Android is making each phone manufacturer who sells it.  They might have the numbers, but is there any money in it?  That 50% pie is divided across quite a few manufacturers and quite a lot of phones.

They don't sell any services with the phone, just the hardware, once its sold that is the profit they get and nothing more, bar perhaps some cross licensing ad revenue from Google. Services are where its heading because apart from the odd upgrade hardware has essentially reached a homogenised level.   There is already little to differentiate Android phones.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm told that there are more machines running Windows than OS X. Clearly the latter is in the dust, worthless and inconsequential.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2011)

Sunray said:


> They don't sell any services with the phone, just the hardware, once its sold that is the profit they get and nothing more, bar perhaps some cross licensing ad revenue from Google. Services are where its heading because apart from the odd upgrade hardware has essentially reached a homogenised level.   There is already little to differentiate Android phones.


Strange then that I'm having such trouble deciding what my next one should be!

I don't share the same interest in Apple's profits as you, but I'm delighted that the OS that is winning the battle with consumers is not one that locks me into a moralistic, censorial monopolistic app distribution system, one that forces me to use some of the shittiest software ever created, and one that offers so little _choice_ to consumers.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm told that there are more machines running Windows than OS X. Clearly the latter is in the dust, worthless and inconsequential.


Who mentioned "worthless and inconsequential"? 

Oh, you did, in an attempt to misrepresent my comments and make me look a bit silly. 

Except to 'leave something in the dust' simply means to outrun them, which is exactly what the Android is doing compared to iOS. I've always said that the iPhone is a very, very good phone indeed.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm told that there are more machines running Windows than OS X. Clearly the latter is in the dust, worthless and inconsequential.


 
Heh.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunray said:


> There is already little to differentiate Android phones.


 
TBH the sooner they stop trying to differentiate on anything but hardware, the better


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2011)

editor said:


> Who mentioned "worthless and inconsequential"?
> 
> Oh, you did, in an attempt to misrepresent my comments and make me look a bit silly.
> 
> Except to 'leave something in the dust' simply means to outrun them, which is exactly what the Android is doing compared to iOS. I've always said that the iPhone is a very, very good phone indeed.


 
So "in the dust" doesn't mean "worthless" or "left behind" or anything negative like that? Fine with me then.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> So "in the dust" doesn't mean "worthless" or "left behind" or anything negative like that? Fine with me then.


No, that was your over-the-top, knee jerk reaction. 



> *leave someone or something in the dust*
> to outdo someone or something comprehensively or with ease: leaving their competitors in the dust
> 
> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/dust



I can easily fill several pages full of the praise I've posted about the iPhone here. That's why I bought one, you see. Because it was good. And the iPhone 4 is still good. But in terms of sales, the Android platform is leaving iOS in the dust.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2011)

"Outdo comprehensively or with ease". That's clearly nothing like "leaving something behind" and has no implication that the "outdone" product is inferior or anything.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 27, 2011)

'Most Android users prefer semantic debates about how successful their device is compared to Apple's than actually just enjoying their purchase'


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> "Outdo comprehensively or with ease". That's clearly nothing like "leaving something behind" and has no implication that the "outdone" product is inferior or anything.


I've no idea what's wrong with you tonight but the meaning is clear and commonly used.

ComScore: Android leaves everyone else in the dust (again)
http://blogs.computerworld.com/17466/comscore_android_leaves_everyone_else_in_the_dust_again

Google’s Android OS Leaves Apple and BlackBerry in the Dust 
http://www.smartphoneenvy.com/andro...t/attachment/android-outdoes-apple-and-rim-2/

Apple leaves the competition in the dust with the Ipad*2
http://technologybeat.wordpress.com...-the-competition-in-the-dust-with-the-ipad-2/

'Cloud Drive' — Amazon leaves Google and Apple in the dust 
http://memeburn.com/2011/03/cloud-drive-amazon-leaves-google-and-apple-in-the-dust/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 27, 2011)

Exactly.


----------



## Crispy (Apr 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> 'Most Android users prefer semantic debates about how successful their device is compared to Apple's than actually just enjoying their purchase'


 
Get that one framed


----------



## rhod (Apr 27, 2011)

Sunray said:


> They don't sell any services with the phone, just the hardware, once its sold that is the profit they get and nothing more, bar perhaps some cross licensing ad revenue from Google.


 
Not forgetting 30% of all paid app revenue via Android Marketplace. 

Not to be sniffed at.


----------



## Chz (Apr 29, 2011)

If an iPhone4 and the HTC Desire had been the same price, I'd have probably got the iPhone. But they weren't, and the Desire is/was still a very good phone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2011)

Chz said:


> If an iPhone4 and the HTC Desire had been the same price, I'd have probably got the iPhone. But they weren't, and the Desire is/was still a very good phone.


 
I suspect that is a big factor in Androids success.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I suspect that is a big factor in Androids success.


Of course, but that's not the whole story: loads of similarly priced high end Android phones are_ flying_ off the shelves. The top of the range Galaxy S sold millions of units. 

My next Android phone will probably cost as much - or nearly as much - as an iPhone.


----------



## ymu (Apr 29, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> it's not really that.   it's more just down to how much you want  to tinker.  you cannot deny that  the ios is a superb phone os  and being a closed system you can get guaranteed results  on all applications and features.     it is a superbly functional phone, if your play by it's rules....  when it comes to using an iphone  it's apples way or the highway   which  can comedown to  questions like  do i really  want  to  use  itunes.
> 
> given the infinitete budget option  a lot of people would consider getting an iphone.... and a stand alone imac to  admin it....    but in this world  of  budgets  and constraints  we compromise.   for example  i have  a san-fransico/zte-blade  because it only costs about £80 and handles most apps fairly gracefully   it's  just not fantastic on video  or the more processor heavy apps.  it's  just  a judgement call based on what budget i have  compared to what i feel  is important  about a phone.  truth be told  even if i had  a load of money i'd probably   still go for an android phone  but that is just because of the kind of setup i have.(also i'd blow the money on an ipad rather than an iphone because  although  andriod may have  phones i prefer  so far no one makes a better tablet [watch this space] ) if  i was recommending  a phone  i may well  pick  an iphone  depending on the individuals  desires/budget.   although  apple do have a bit of a scene  (let's not go there) it's a mistake to confuse the fanboys  with the people  who just feel  the apple solution fits their problem


I'm posting on an Android tablet right now. It's fucking lovely. Entourage Edge with a second e-ink screen woorking seamlessly with it. Works either way up or laptop style, and the app store is great. Even has dropbox so all my files are synched. Lovely simple controls and very intuitive.

Happy bunny.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 30, 2011)

having had time to think about it  i must confess  although i would like to play  with  a  ipad  i think  my media library would  be  better suited  to   the  benefits  given by an android tablet.  though i would  probably hold off till the market was more mature


----------



## Garek (May 2, 2011)

iTune is an applaing piece of software and as much as I love my iPhone, I do miss the simplicity of putting tracks on and taking tracks off that my old Creative MP3 player has. iTunes is fucking nightmare to use.


----------



## moose (May 3, 2011)

The main reason I wouldn't buy Android is because they're for people who hate Apple.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2011)

There must be an awful lot of haterZ around!


> Market research and analysis firm Canalys on Wednesday released its global country-level smartphone market share data for the first quarter of 2011. According to the firm’s report, Android continued to dominate the worldwide smartphone market as global shipments grew to 37.5 million units, giving Google’s mobile OS a market-leading 35% share of smartphone sales in the quarter. Nokia’s market share fell dramatically year-over-year from 39% in the first quarter of 2010 to just 24% last quarter, according to the report, and Apple’s share grew to 19%
> 
> http://www.bgr.com/2011/05/04/canalys-android-dominance-grows-as-q1-market-share-climbs-to-35/


----------



## editor (May 19, 2011)

Here's the latest figures showing Android's astonishing growth:







http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2011/may/19/smartphones-mobilephones


----------



## paolo (May 21, 2011)

You're astonished?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (May 21, 2011)

It's not really news is it? Android has been doing really well for some time, new figures pointing that out are about as interesting as well turnips.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> It's not really news is it? Android has been doing really well for some time, new figures pointing that out are about as interesting as well turnips.



You are only saying that because you are a turnip hater.


----------



## paolo (May 21, 2011)

The astonishing part of the graph is the symbian slice.

Which then prompts the question about what definition of smartphone was used by Gartner? Whenever I've looked into that, it's been surprisingly opaque.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> You're astonished?


Astonishing:  "Extremely surprising or *impressive*"


----------



## pk (May 21, 2011)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 21, 2011)

That is a very weird gif.


----------



## editor (May 22, 2011)

Strangely compelling though.


----------

